# Forum More Stuff Go to Whoa!  The "SMALL SPACE BIG BUILD PROJECT"

## Ourbuild

Hey Guys 
Just wanted to share with you the first video from our "Small Space Big Build Project" which is a cool time laps video showing our site being set up ready for construction to take place. The video is on my blog below -   *SITE ESTABLISHMENT*  Introducing the Small Space, Big Build Project – Site Establishment | Ourbuild 
I cover some of the tips involved with the site establishment process and go over a checklist of some of the items worth considering. I will be documenting and filming the whole project from start to finish so i will add the videos from each stage to this thread for viewing. 
The next video will be the demolition stage which should be up next week, followed by the carpentry, brickwork, etc, etc. The videos will be about 6 weeks behind the actual progress on site as at the moment i am completing the roof framing, it just takes me a little while to edit the videos. 
Anyway i hope you enjoy following us on our project. 
James Mason.

----------


## Ourbuild

> Hey Guys 
> Just wanted to share with you the first video from our "Small Space Big Build Project" which is a cool time laps video showing our site being set up ready for construction to take place. The video is on my blog below -   *SITE ESTABLISHMENT*  Introducing the Small Space, Big Build Project – Site Establishment | Ourbuild 
> I cover some of the tips involved with the site establishment process and go over a checklist of some of the items worth considering. I will be documenting and filming the whole project from start to finish so i will add the videos from each stage to this thread for viewing. 
> The next video will be the demolition stage which should be up next week, followed by the carpentry, brickwork, etc, etc. The videos will be about 6 weeks behind the actual progress on site as at the moment i am completing the roof framing, it just takes me a little while to edit the videos. 
> Anyway i hope you enjoy following us on our project. 
> James Mason.

  Hey Guys 
The direct link to the first video can be viewed here - http://youtu.be/maZz57FHp2g 
Demolition video will be released next week, hope u can check it out.

----------


## Ourbuild

Hey Gang 
Great to see this awesome run of sunny weather we are having in Sydney!! We managed to get our roof on over the weekend so no more leaking tarps to deal with any more  :Smilie:   
Thought i would share a few more pics for the site establishment stage with you and also some pic's and a video from our demolition stage as well.  Attachment 101650Attachment 101651Attachment 101652Attachment 101653Attachment 101654Attachment 101655  
After setting up the site we then went onto doing our demolition which consisted of pulling off our roof to make way for the new first floor addition, see pic's below.     The video of the demolition works being carried out can be viewed here on my You Tube channel -   How to perform roof Demolition - The Small Space, Big Build Project. - YouTube 
or through my blog - Small Space Big Build Project – Demolition stage | Ourbuild  Hope you enjoy the cool time lapse video, the next one in the series will be for our carpentry framing which shows the floor joists and steel beams being installed.  All in all the progress on site is coming along nicely and its been a very rewarding experience to be so hands on with renovating our own property.  Hope everyone else is having a great time building or renovating!  All the best, James Mason.

----------


## Ourbuild

Hi Guys 
I have finally made it around to getting the next installment of the "Small Space Big Build Project" video online. 
In this video i show the process we went through to install our structural steel beams, floor joists, insulation and sheet flooring.    
Currently things are progressing well on site and if all goes according to plan i will be painting the exterior in the next couple of weeks so that we can remove our scaffolding. 
The next video which showcases the brickwork stage should be out in a few weeks as well, so stay tuned or subscribe to our YouTube channel to stay up to date with all the videos. 
Btw - Happy to answer any questions if anyone is about to embark on a similar journey. 
All the best, 
James Mason.

----------


## paddyjoy

Looking great, how long did it take to do that phase?

----------


## Ourbuild

> Looking great, how long did it take to do that phase?

  Hi Paddyjoy, that took me 5 days, generally a crew of guys would get it done a lot faster but because I did it myself with a few labourers it dragged out a bit.

----------


## paddyjoy

> Hi Paddyjoy, that took me 5 days, generally a crew of guys would get it done a lot faster but because I did it myself with a few labourers it dragged out a bit.

  That's not bad going, I can sympathise with the leaks! 
Is there any reason why you are screwing the yellow tongue even though you have already glued and nailed it?

----------


## Ourbuild

> That's not bad going, I can sympathise with the leaks! 
> Is there any reason why you are screwing the yellow tongue even though you have already glued and nailed it?

  Yeah I'm pretty sure most manufacturers now recommend that, over time the glue can break down so it just prevents possible floor squeak in the future.

----------


## paddyjoy

How is it going there with this lovely weather?

----------


## Ourbuild

> How is it going there with this lovely weather?

  Yeah there are a few drainage issues, found an old storm water pipe had been cracked and caused some flooding  :Frown:   
How's things over your way?

----------


## paddyjoy

> Yeah there are a few drainage issues, found an old storm water pipe had been cracked and caused some flooding   
> How's things over your way?

  Hopefully no damage to the existing house? All good here, only a few minor leaks but still a week of rain to come by the looks of the forecast. 
My daughter came in this morning at 6am and told me there was a hole in the ceiling, I rushed out to find a puddle the size of a 50c coin, what a relief ha ha

----------


## Ourbuild

> Hopefully no damage to the existing house? All good here, only a few minor leaks but still a week of rain to come by the looks of the forecast. 
> My daughter came in this morning at 6am and told me there was a hole in the ceiling, I rushed out to find a puddle the size of a 50c coin, what a relief ha ha

  Yeah the rain is a real pain, there were many sleepless nights having the roof off and still living in the property for us  http://www.ourbuildhandyman.com.au/l...g-under-tarps/ 
I thought I had seen the end of emergency water clean ups, but the temporary down pipes I installed ran into an old redundant stormwater pipe, hence why the man cave sprung a leak... 
Anyway off to Reace today for some 90mm stormwater pipe  :Smilie:

----------


## Ourbuild

So much for having the brickwork video up in a couple of weeks....  :Smilie:  
We just had our second little girl a few weeks ago so between living in a renovated house and the birth i guess i have an excuse.  Attachment 102453  
Below is the edit of the brickwork stage being completed, this video just shows the common brickwork being installed, i have another video being edited that will show the face brickwork to the front of the property going in as well.  Attachment 102454 
Im also in the process of finishing a blog post that relates to this stage of the project and everything we encountered along the way, so i will link to that once completed as well.     
Next video will show our roof deck framing being installed, below is a few pics of the framing going in.  Attachment 102455  Attachment 102456  Attachment 102458 
Until next time, looking forward to catching up on some sleep.... 
All the best, James.

----------


## paddyjoy

Congratulations on the new arrival, not sure when you are going to catch up on that sleep ha ha

----------


## Ourbuild

> Congratulations on the new arrival, not sure when you are going to catch up on that sleep ha ha

  Cheers mate, hopefully tonight, just jumped into bed...  :Biggrin:

----------


## Ourbuild

More from the Small Space Big Build Project. - ROOF DECK 
Hi Guys 
We have a roof with a view... Just edited the next video in the SSBBP installment for our carpentry stage. In this video I install our rafters over the main bedroom which not only forms our new roof but also creates our roof top deck.   
Installing the new rafters / floor joists was the easy part, getting the buggers up to the first floor was the tricky part... Like everything on the SSBBproject we had to manually lift everything up from the street due to restrictions with our overhead powerlines at the front of the property. 
I really enjoyed this stage as i got to test out some cool new cordless toys from Makita, which you can see below. The project has been getting some great interest from suppliers and manufactures who have seen what im doing with my videos on YouTube and it is leading to some interesting opportunities, so watch this space!    
So Jumping into it here is the time lapse video of all the work for this stage being carried out.    
In the next installment I will be featuring all of our face brickwork being installed to the front of the property.    
How is everyone else's projects coming along? id love to hear about them. 
All the best, James

----------


## Brian7886

mate im really loving this reno. I hate there isnt updates every day haha but the size of the job doesnt allow day to day major progress. Im a dual tradie (electrician and refrigeration mechanic) but as long as ive been alive, and more so since i started in the trades as a 16 year old ive had a fascination with all trades. I love watching houses be built from nothing and big reno's evolve. I love watching the different processes and ideas as well as learning techniques too. Ive recently done so small time renovations to my house to add an outdoor tv area, i had the roof over already and i just needed to frame up a few non-load bearing walls, had all the timber there from previous formwork and obviously i took care of the wiring. NRL grand final day was its maiden voyage and i had it packed out with about 20 people and countless beers……next up im owner-building a new home on an acreage……or should i?

----------


## Ourbuild

> mate im really loving this reno. I hate there isnt updates every day haha but the size of the job doesnt allow day to day major progress. Im a dual tradie (electrician and refrigeration mechanic) but as long as ive been alive, and more so since i started in the trades as a 16 year old ive had a fascination with all trades. I love watching houses be built from nothing and big reno's evolve. I love watching the different processes and ideas as well as learning techniques too. Ive recently done so small time renovations to my house to add an outdoor tv area, i had the roof over already and i just needed to frame up a few non-load bearing walls, had all the timber there from previous formwork and obviously i took care of the wiring. NRL grand final day was its maiden voyage and i had it packed out with about 20 people and countless beers……next up im owner-building a new home on an acreage……or should i?

  Hi Brian, that's awesome mate, thanks for the comments! 
Maybe one day i will get to daily posts (when im 50 and retired  :Biggrin:  ) 
Its great your passionate about the building trade, im exactly the same, i try my hand at just about everything other than plumbing and electrical (with the exception of a little storm water and pulling a few cables). Are you on Google+ ? If not you should jump onto it, there are some great communities for all things building related. This is my page - https://plus.google.com/103490522511773227702/posts all you need is a Gmail account to set one up, they are pretty cool. 
Awesome work on the TV area, big flat screen i hope?? Mate go for it with the owner builder road, if your in a trade you would have a pretty good idea of what other trades are like and what it takes to coordinate a project, just make sure you have a good schedule in place and plan ahead. This is an example of a construction schedule tutorial i put on my site a while back - How to draft a construction schedule in only 15 minutes - YouTube , when the time comes let me know and i can flick you a copy if it helps. 
All the best. 
James.

----------


## Brian7886

thanks a lot mate. I might have to take you up on that.  
It is handy being in the trade, im from a small town (45,000) so you build up good trade relationships with certain blokes so you know you can trust a good job from basically anyone you employ, and you learn who to shy away from.  
I have about 3 builders on my short list of who will get the job of the construction, best mate runs a concreting business (mainly stand up panelling and house slabs though (builds bunnings/masters/large commercial stuff) as well as plumber mates and a good trade relationship with a plasterer. As well as having access to 3 major hardware stores with a great trade discount at all, it would be silly of me to go a project firm and end up paying 50% more on everything they buy for the place

----------


## Ourbuild

No problem, what town you from? I grew up in Wagga Wagga (70,000) on a farm as a kid. 
Good to hear you have some reliable guys to deal with, just remember the old saying "friends and family in business doesn't work" or so they say. I've seen a few friendships turn sour over the years due to new builds... Anyway I'm sure you will be fine as in a small town your only as good as your last project.

----------


## Brian7886

> No problem, what town you from? I grew up in Wagga Wagga (70,000) on a farm as a kid. 
> Good to hear you have some reliable guys to deal with, just remember the old saying "friends and family in business doesn't work" or so they say. I've seen a few friendships turn sour over the years due to new builds... Anyway I'm sure you will be fine as in a small town your only as good as your last project.

  taree mate.  
the funny thing is a lot of these friendship have been made through the trade game. I did some large commercial jobs for 1 bloke who has become a good mate and ive since re-wired his place and he has concreted my extension etc. Its one of those towns where you either get work through reputation, through knowing people or both. I have a few select builders i work for, others i refuse to as they basically make it too hard to do your job. we service a 100km radius, so have access to a lot of trades in other towns too. But as i get dirty when i see out of town trades coming in and doing work which keeps money out of the town, i prefer to only hire local trades (when financially viable).

----------


## Ourbuild

More from the Small Space Big Build Project - Face Brickwork Stage 
Hey Guys 
My latest episode from our little reno is now live, in this stage i showcase our face brickwork being installed to the front fascard of the building. The brickies did a great job, i have been using these guys for about 15 years and even though they are not the cheapest or fastest they do an amazing job (and they clean up after themselves)  :Smilie:   
We initally had planned to render the front of the property but council made a condition that we had to match the original bricks, at first we were bummed but after a while we liked the idea and glad we stuck with it as they came out amazing! It really give the place a good look from the street, and it would want to at $2.20 a brick....    
Now that all the bricks are laid the next video will show the wall framing and remainder of the roof framing being installed, so stay tunned for the next episode in the coming weeks. 
All the best, 
Regards James.

----------

